# Question, Grandfather Left Me Lots Golf Clubs



## fst2011

Hello Everyone,

I could really use some help. My grandfather after he retired, started selling golf club sets and bags. He would buy them from estate sales and etc. He made extra cash selling these and often told me they were valuable.

After he passed away, my grandmother gave them ALL to me. My problem is this:

Is there some kind of guide book, or a price guide that gives the value of each club? Or...can you point me in the right direction to figuring this out?


Thanks in advance for any advice,
Mike S


----------



## indiginit

*golf club evalutation*

i think your best course of action is to go to eBay and do some searches for the products you have. eBay is the 'best' place to find used golf equipment, and their markets/auctions should give you an idea. its probably the best way to sell them too.

good luck... i must say i'm curious what you've got... old ping putters are often sought by collectors.


----------



## fst2011

Well thats just it...I dont know what to look for. Could you please tell me what are some brands I should look to see if I have. As for the ping putters...you say they are collected but how old..meaning like 1990's or 1960's...its not like collecting a baseball card, right?

My grandfather loved the sport...and I tried to get into it but just never found the love that he had. I'm 34 now and really have no use for any of these.


As for the clubs...I checked and it looks like about 30 or so golf bags with clubs in each bag.

I pulled down just a few to get a quick read...some of the golf bags up there look very expensive...anyways, this is what I wrote down so far:


Dunlop Insignia OS
I dont know if these are drivers or fairways but he has 1,3,5
then the irons 3,4,6,7,8,9
Then P Dunlop TDPlus TDP-1

Next was 
Taylor Made
Again think its a driver...1 (12degree) , 3 (17degree) , 5 (23degree)
Tour Action 3,4,5,6,7,8,9
S and P

Next
LPGA Classic Lady
Guessing driver...1 (12drgee) , 3(17degree) , 5(22degree) , 7(25degree)
Irons 4,5,6,7,8,9
Stainless Matrix


Also had a few Honma might be a set somewhere but everything is buried up there.

Any help would be great...and again thanks for the time. Its much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## fst2011

Bump...looking for help, please!


Thanks in advance,
Mike S


----------



## golfgod69

*Donate them*

Check in at a local course and ask if they would like them donated to use for , well, anything. Typically the clubs that you find at a garage sale for cheap are just that, cheap clubs. Unfortunately the love of this game doesn't always make you buy things for the right reason. Of the couple you mentiond, only the Taylor Mades are a set woth anything and it probably wouldn't be much. There is a used price guide available through the PGA or USGA that you can do a search for on google, They use up to date ebay figures and can value anything any value. Hope that helps.


----------

